
California looking to ban gas-powered lawnmowers, leaf blowers - reddotX
https://ww.electrek.co/2020/01/09/california-looking-to-ban-gas-powered-lawnmowers-leaf-blowers-sf-chronicle/
======
matt-attack
Can't happen soon enough. I find is so ridiculous that my street is plagued by
leaf blowers constantly. They not only create air pollution, but noise
pollution. What makes it most egregious is that a simple broom/rake would
suffice. I swear, I watch gardeners constantly blowing tiny amounts of
clippings into a pile.

------
mc32
They are loud and they are annoying...

But electrics (battery or corded, but esp battery powered) are insufficient
for commercial (landscaping) purposes. They can’t carry hundreds of batteries
to blow leaves from business parks. Cords would tangle and also be hazardous
in trafficked areas... so gas is the best available solution in that use case.

Does anyone know what landscapers are using in places where the ban has gone
into effect?

~~~
matt-attack
Or how about... a broom & rake?

(in re to leaf-blowers of course, not lawn mowers)

~~~
mc32
If you got a small yard maybe up to half acre, that works, but not for biz
parks that I’m referring to.

~~~
ecf
Then the biz parks need to hire more people to do the job!

Under no circumstance should a business wanting a clean landscape overrule the
peace and serenity of dozens, perhaps hundreds of people.

------
earlINmeyerkeg
How about ban lawns in general? Their entire inception was devised because the
bourgeoisie could flaunt the fact that they could afford to have land not be
in use for food production.

Yet the apologists in my area of people who just chant the praises of lawn
maintenance is just absurd. It's a complete waste of time. Get a better hobby
ffs...

------
magwa101
How about a broom and rake to actually save some fn top soil??

------
LinuxBender
I would have preferred a phased in requirement to make the engines more fuel
efficient.

